
Why Your Pharmacist Can’t Tell You That $20 Prescription Could Cost Only $8 - dsr12
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/24/us/politics/pharmacy-benefit-managers-gag-clauses.html
======
simonblack
And also, many drugs are available as far cheaper generics instead of paying a
premium for a 'famous' brand of the drug.

For instance, I paid recently $8.45 for 30 atorvastatin 40mg tablets. Ten
years ago 30 tablets of the 'Lipitor' brand of these would have cost around
$70 before price-competition from generic drug companies.

What is really laughable is when the parent company with the patent on a drug
keeps the 'famous' brand at high cost, and brings out their own 'generic'
brand (exactly the same formulation) at a much lower cost. Games drug
companies can play!!

